# KERDI BOARD answer from schulter



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> FTR Kerdi Board when placed in standing water wicks water higher than drywall....


You know that's not a designed use. Any edges need to be addressed with Band or Fix.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> 1/2" Kerdi-Board has a PERM rating of .48. How is that possible if it isn't waterproof?


Not a user, but mebbe it's just a different version of denshield?

Which brings up the question, "why can't we use normal drywall in a shower if we cover it with, say hydroban?"


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not gonna let this thread turn into some ridiculous plethora of stupid comments.

CO, we all know you have an orange-colored hemorrhoid. 
John, you are describing a situation that should not occur if the manufacturer installation instructions are followed properly.
Opie, it has been documented that (especially) recently, Schluter's customer service has fallen apart. I'm included in that group. I don't receive call backs either. Shame on them!

We know there are alternatives. The point of the thread is Dan, again, has received no support from Schluter.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Kerdi Board is shown installed on cement slabs*

Angus I only mention the wicking of water rate to showcase the fact that the product wicks water. If you use it for example to build a tub surround and are building on a basement slab I would think the board could wick water out of the slab.

Also if installed against a basement foundation wall I don't think it's a crazy to think it could wick water that way as well.

Kerdi is waterproof because of the lining in the middle. Kerdi board is waterproof because of the foam.

The name "Kerdi board" leads some to believe it is made from Kerdi. A little misleading I think when in fact there is no Kerdi on it. The webbing can be peeled away from the Reinforcing layer and the reinforcing layer pulled away from the foam. The reinforcing layer with the webbing when used with Kerdi fix can patch a hole in kerdi in my private testing and hold water for weeks.

I think Dan and I both are getting zero service as we are so focal online of critics of Schluter and their customer service.

As far as Wedi I would imagine it to be like Kerdi Board or Customs board. All most likely foam with webbing. The deflection of the board and it's compression qualities make it a poor backer board in a wet room - my opinion.

I have offered to mail out samples of this board. I have lots. The proof is in the pudding...

Test it yourself men before going live in the field.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

John, I get it. Sometimes these "got a problem with Schluter" threads turn ugly. There are few folks that start jumping on the haterade bandwagon and post ridiculous comments. I'm not having any of that. 

There are various situation when Schluter products _are _ideal and some when they're _not_.

As for the customer service at Herr Schluter, that's totally opinionated. Some guys get great service, others don't. Like Dan said it's silly, really silly that they don't return calls. It just so happens that they are ignoring some of us folks that have a decent internet presence. That makes their lack of service even more boggling. 

I have no problem if someone wants to talk negatively about any company, but there better be some truth or facts behind it. Simply hating for the sake of hating isn't benefiting this forum in any way.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

how can a board made of foam wick water? the coating wicks water?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> the haterade bandwagon and post ridiculous comments.


I hope you're not including me because I don't "hate" anyone or anything.
I do poke fun of arrogant people and/or arrogant entities, especially if I view their arrogance is smoke and mirrors. Then throw in the peer pressure to conform to that, well, sorry, but I'm gonna say something.

There is no fact of "uncoupling", much less any means to measure it.
That's their ditra salespoint, but it has absolutely no basis in any facts.
So once in a while I just point that out...among other things


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i wasnt trying to bash them. I was just laughing the board is not fire rated. yeah i get a little hot headed at times. if we have to lock it or delete it. they do make a good product period


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

CO762 said:


> I hope you're not including me because I don't "hate" anyone or anything.
> I do poke fun of arrogant people and/or arrogant entities, especially if I view their arrogance is smoke and mirrors. Then throw in the peer pressure to conform to that, well, sorry, but I'm gonna say something.
> 
> There is no fact of "uncoupling", much less any means to measure it.
> ...


It seems the ridiculous comments continue lol


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW!
I guess I don't see a need for KERDI Board to be fire rated. Where is the necessity in that?

As far a Customer Service from Schluter I still feel I get as good of service as any installer deserves. My calls get returned quickly and my emails get answered every time. I ask for samples and displays and sales aides I have them the following week. My Rep. is in the Kansas City - Wichita area and does a great job. Has nothing to do with Kool-Aide.

The only issue I have with them is their pricing. The cost of their products seems to be all over the playing field from supplier to supplier and for no good reason.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Just so you know, I've had return call issues with Noble and Mapei. I don't know if Schluter is better or worse; just that the ball can get dropped by other companies as well.

Does it make me stop buying their products? No. I use the best membrane for the client's budget.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> The cost of their products seems to be all over the playing field from supplier to supplier and for no good reason.


I just dumped a new paint supplier I was going to switch to due to different pricing between two different branches. And differing account requirement information.

No time to help them figure out their business, too busy with mine.


----------



## RVanderhaus (Feb 19, 2014)

*Kerdi Board Specs show it passes ASTM E84*

8.3 Schluter®
-KERDI-BOARD
Water vapor permeance ASTM E96 0.48 perms - 1/2" (12.5 mm)
0.83 perms - 3/16" (5 mm)
Thermal resistance (R-value) DIN EN 12667 R 8.1 - 2" (50 mm)
R 2.0 - 1/2" (12.5 mm)
R 0.8 - 3/16" (5 mm)
Service temperature range -58 °F to 158 °F (-50 °C to 70 °C)
Flame spread/smoke developed ASTM E84 Pass*


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

You do know your looking at a 3 year old thread.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Time for new glasses!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

